# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ç'eshte Sistemi Operativ, Hardveri, Softveri?

## Aurora00

Pershendetje te nderar Staff dhe anetar te forumit kisha nje pytje te thjesht per ju pasi une nuk jame ne dijeni me keto gjera kisha disa pytje shum te thjeshta? 

Ç'eshte Sistemi Operativ ?
Ç'eshte  Hardveri ?
Ç'eshte Softveri ? 

Mundesisht tme pergjigjeni ne menyr sa me te thjesht.

ju pershendes te gjitheve

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Po e fillojme nga nje pyetje qe duhet te kishe bere t eparen fare!

Kompjuterat perbehen nga dy pjese kryesore!

Hardware edhe Software!

Hardware nga vete fjala jane ato pjese mekanike edhe elektronike qe ti i shef qe perbejne kompjuterin dhe ato pjese qe ti nuk i shef si fushat magnetike fushat elektrike!

Software Jane code, instruksjone, regulla, (programe) qe kontrollojne edhe instruktojne paisjet hardware, edhe kompjuterin per ti treguar se cfare duhet te bejne edhe per ta vene kompjuterin ne perdorimin per gjerat qe ti deshiron te besh.

Sistemi i operimit (OS) : eshte nje software qe kontrollon edhe manaxhon programet e tjera eshte programi i pare qe ngarkohet ne kompjuter. keto programet e tjera quhen aplikacione. Aplikacionet duan sistemin e operimit per ti kerkuar funksjone edhe procedura.

Shembuj:
Hardware: Printer, Miu, RAM, Tastjera, CPU, Monitori...etj
Software: Microsoft word, Alfa kontrabilitet, open office, GIMP, PhotoShop..etj
Sisteme Operimi: OS2, MS DOS, MS Windows, UNIX, LINUX, SOLARIS, Makintosh, etj


Ardi

----------


## Aurora00

> Po e fillojme nga nje pyetje qe duhet te kishe bere t eparen fare!
> 
> Kompjuterat perbehen nga dy pjese kryesore!
> 
> Hardware edhe Software!
> 
> Hardware nga vete fjala jane ato pjese mekanike edhe elektronike qe ti i shef qe perbejne kompjuterin dhe ato pjese qe ti nuk i shef si fushat magnetike fushat elektrike!
> 
> Software Jane code, instruksjone, regulla, (programe) qe kontrollojne edhe instruktojne paisjet hardware, edhe kompjuterin per ti treguar se cfare duhet te bejne edhe per ta vene kompjuterin ne perdorimin per gjerat qe ti deshiron te besh.
> ...



flm shum Ardi per pergjigje te pershendes shum megjithese e thjesht por kur se din te duket e komplikuar 

edhe nje her te Falemniderit shum Ardi

----------

